# Bretherdale Head



## JEP27 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't find any information about Bretherdale Head. It is in a beautiful area near Orton in Cumbria. It is very isolated, being at the end of a single track road from the village of Orton. The area is probably visited by walkers more than vehicles.The farm houses themselves are in varying states of dilapidation, making the explore all the more interesting. In the sunshine it is such a peaceful and idyllic place, though it would be a harsh place to be in winter.

1st house:


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 14, 2009)

2nd house:


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 14, 2009)

3rd house:
















There are a number of other building in disrepair around this area also.


----------



## shatters (Jul 14, 2009)

You've been busy Jane

Nice rustic place, most of the buildings in Orton are built of the same stuff if memory serves

Phil


----------



## james.s (Jul 14, 2009)

>



That's a great photo, well done


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 23, 2009)

the building in the top photos looks in a pretty good state for no windows, nice pics!


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 23, 2009)

DJhooker said:


> the building in the top photos looks in a pretty good state for no windows, nice pics!



It isn't in bad shape at all. I don't think it would take that much to make it habitable. It's a gorgeous area too if you like peace and quiet. Would be a great place to escape the world.


----------



## djrich (Jul 24, 2009)

Great set of buildings there, nice pics.


----------



## Random (Jul 24, 2009)

That's really nice. Where abouts in Cumbria is Orton? Nothing to do with Great Orton the Airfield near Carlisle I take it?


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 24, 2009)

Random said:


> That's really nice. Where abouts in Cumbria is Orton? Nothing to do with Great Orton the Airfield near Carlisle I take it?



It's just north of Tebay.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 24, 2009)

nice find 
like ur chair pic, i use to read that rupret book as a kid lol


----------

